# Mac OSX and File share permissions



## gwhitmyer (Sep 3, 2002)

My design department are using G4 w OS 10.3. Each user is able to connect and mount drive from desired workstation on the network..however, when files are copied from mounted volume to local workstation..the file is read only. Also strange is the inability to copy files to certain folders. How do I resolve read only access and extend permissions to all files on a volume?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

gwhitmyer said:


> My design department are using G4 w OS 10.3. Each user is able to connect and mount drive from desired workstation on the network..however, when files are copied from mounted volume to local workstation..the file is read only. Also strange is the inability to copy files to certain folders. How do I resolve read only access and extend permissions to all files on a volume?


If you don't have an administrator, you will need to do the following on all computers (and on the share folder you are trying to copy from on the server).

Highlight the hard disk icon (or file folder).
Go to File--pull-down menu. Select Get Info.
Look for Ownership & Permissions.
Click on Details.
If it is locked, have the owner unlock it by typing in his or her password.
Select what you want to do, and Apply to Enclosed Items.


----------

